# Gemmerbier



## geoffi (8/2/11)

Just got back from South Africa. Now I know what you're all going to ask...what was the beer like?

The answer...pretty boring. In fact incredibly boring. Fizzy (albeit very cheap) 'lager' with large amounts of maize is just about all on offer.

However, in the town of Oudtshoorn I did stumble on this gem:












The label reads:

Navier Homemade Gingerbeer
Keep cool and serve cold
Ingredients: water, sugar, ginger and yeast
Available in 500ml and 1.5L

Just a little business brewing a real brewed gingerbeer (live yeast on board) seemingly for the local market. And absolutely superb.


----------



## Tanga (9/2/11)

Looks like my ghetto brew - only more ghetto and with ginger. I bet I can make something better =).


----------

